# KGI Destinations



## caterina25

Did anyone have an experience with KGI Destinations.They have ask my sister in law to sell them her timeshare for what she had paid for it and add another 3500.00 in cash to be in this system. She would no longer pay MT fees and she could vacation anywhere and anytime she wants for a small fee.Sounds a little too good.They said she would have access to all II and RCI locations.I never heard of them.


----------



## Bill4728

I have no knowledge of KGI but it sounds like a scam to me


Stay away!!


----------



## pjerick

You sign over your timeshare to KGI Destinatons which is a vacation club for a fee of around $3200 and you get this membership.  In my opinion the membership in KGI is a scam.  You can get similiar or better deals on your own.  They also have hotel rewards but the web access to that does not even work. I am registering a complain with the State of Florida.  I may not be able to stop my deal, but hopefully the State will shut this down.


----------



## JaneyK

Just signed up with KGI (cost us close to 4,500) BUT it seemed like a good way to get rid of 2 timeshares.   We are now supposed to belong to a vacation club for a yearly fee of under $200.


----------



## JaneyK

Did someone say that their sister was going to GET the money she paid for her timeshare plus 3,500 from KGI?


----------



## manddo

*guy just tried to get money from us tonight*

A few weeks ago we received a phone call from a person saying they were from our resort and it was urgent to have someone come to our home and speak to us regarding changes with our resort.  The guy Don Pearson said he was representing Kosmos group and that we had three options , keep our week, but only be able to go to it every year with no exchange posibilities, and increased maintence fees, or buy into a program of points for about $9000, or they would take back out week at a cost to us of $599, ann buy into KGI Destinations for $3500 and $199 fee to use their services.  We had to make a decision righ now or no deal. My husband and I never make a decision like that on the spot, so we told him we will take our chances and hang onto our week.  After he left I did a phone number search on the number that originally called us to make the appointment and I found out it was not from our resort but from the company he owns.  So glad we kept to or rule of not making decisions without sleeping on them.


----------



## Bill4728

These kinds of things clearly are not legit.

 BUT There are some timeshare resorts which do get bought out and the new company will try almost everything they can think of to get you to "upgrade" your ownership for a significant amount of cash. 

 NEVER is the offer "a take it or leave it tonight or else" offer.

Glad you waited.

PS welcome to TUG


----------



## JaneyK

manddo said:


> A few weeks ago we received a phone call from a person saying they were from our resort and it was urgent to have someone come to our home and speak to us regarding changes with our resort.  The guy Don Pearson said he was representing Kosmos group and that we had three options , keep our week, but only be able to go to it every year with no exchange posibilities, and increased maintence fees, or buy into a program of points for about $9000, or they would take back out week at a cost to us of $599, ann buy into KGI Destinations for $3500 and $199 fee to use their services.  We had to make a decision righ now or no deal. My husband and I never make a decision like that on the spot, so we told him we will take our chances and hang onto our week.  After he left I did a phone number search on the number that originally called us to make the appointment and I found out it was not from our resort but from the company he owns.  So glad we kept to or rule of not making decisions without sleeping on them.



We stopped credit card payment for original charge of almost $3,500.  Don Pearson was the salesman who came to our house too.  Now they are pressuring us for another $8,900 for "processing fees".  We wanted something tangible in our hands to prove that the deal was legit.  They say that THEY can't put out the processing fees., and they can't send the "quitclaim" deeds until it is paid.  Have been in touch with letters and 'phone calls to them.  Their last was to say they considered the contract "null and void", without our saying we wanted out.  BBB has only their address listed in Fla. and says "ALERT".  Guess we are being scammed. Or at least they are trying to scam us.                                    Please respond if you've had similar experiences.


----------

